# Recommended leather leash



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

I posted a version of this in the training forum, but I think it belongs here. Plus as a newbie to the forum, I am trying to get my post count up!

34 years ago I bought a leash, image attached below, that's still in use. I can't remember the name of the company and can't find it, probably long gone. The leash's key is quality leather and cinched and braided rather than connected using steel pins. It is half an inch wide, bought for my Lab and now on its fourth dog. 

Recently I found a small company in Aurora, CO, *Bold Lead Designs*, that makes the same kind and quality of leather leash:* boldleaddesigns.com 

*Look, you can find cinched and braided leather leashes elsewhere. But the combination of workmanship and quality leather appears special here. I am trying to promote this company because I admire quality. Have looked at a lot of leashes online and in person.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

oak creek kennels make so very nice leads and lanyards.
hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, Sean. Will check it out!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Masterspride.com is my favorite!


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, Sue. I went to their site. Very nice products!


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Big fan of my Mendota 4ft slip lead.


----------

